# Smoking Cheese in a WSM



## caveman (May 1, 2010)

We know I have the new 22.5 WSM.  I also have a Char Griller with a SFB.  My question is, can I smoke cheese in either one of these two smokers??

I am perusing through the threads here & if someone knows where the link is that I need to read, could you show me the way please.  Or throw out some knowledge.  That would be great as well.


----------



## rbranstner (May 1, 2010)

You should be able to smoke cheese in pretty much anything. I have done it on my grill in the past when my smoker was being used for pork. I use the soldering iron in a tin can method that it works awesome. I have also seen people cold some in a make shift smoker made out of a cardboard box so it souldn't matter which smoker you use.


----------



## caveman (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for the answer.  What about times & temps?  And any wood will do for all cheese, right?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2010)

Caveman,
Check this out. My cheese smoke with the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=92619&page=2


Never went above 76˚.

Bearcarver


----------



## rbranstner (May 1, 2010)

I am waiting for one of those rigs that Bear is talking about. They are the cats meow. You want to cold smoke the cheese so under 100 degrees. With the soldering iron in a tin can method you will have little to no heat just like the A-Maze-N-Smoker that Bear is talking about. BUT I have used my propane rig and got it as low as it could go when I was first starting out smoking and I was reaching temps around 175-200 because that was as low as I could get the rig to go and for some cheese it works fine but for some it just melts away. It all depends on what kind of cheese you have and what temp it melts at. Idealy you want to cold smoke it but if you have to get the smoker at the lowest temp you can and watch it as you may need to flip the cheese constantly so it doesn't melt through the grates.


----------



## caveman (May 1, 2010)

I PM'd TJohnson about the a-MAZE-N-SMOKER & are waiting for a reply.  I see you did a various amount of cheese.  I remember now reading about this post.  Great post BTW. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I think I can get my Char Grill rig to go that low.  I need to try soon.  Will post in a couple of weeks after some more research.  Thank you for your prompt responses.


----------



## fire it up (May 1, 2010)

Caveman,
Just about 2 weeks ago I used my Char-Griller to smoke some cheese and it worked great!
All you need to do is get 3-4-5 coals going and place them in your charcoal basket with a few chips or small chunk of wood lying on them.
The best way I have found to place the coals is one in the center then sort of shingle the remaining ones around the one placed in the middle, add another piece of coal once or twice during the smoke to keep the temp steady.
I try to run an average temp of 70 degrees but anywhere up to 80 is fine.


----------



## caveman (May 2, 2010)

Thank you Sir.  Will follow that idea.


----------



## pepseamani (May 15, 2010)

How did the cheese smoke work for you? Method? Smoker? Temp? And so on..


----------



## justpassingthru (May 15, 2010)

Hey Caveman,

Yeah, how did the cheese turn out, where's the pics?

Sometimes I'm ashamed of myself, here's how I tried to smoke cheese in my WSM, with the charcoal ring about 3/4 full I started a small fire MM, at first it was great, but a couple of hours later I had cheese fondue! doh...

Then the light bulb came on, I use a #10 can for my chimney starter, I start with the charcoal ring empty, 3-4 pieces of lump and some smoke wood in the #10 can on the charcoal grate, I use fire starter blocks and after 10 minutes remove the can and I have a very small fire, with the bottom vent closed to about 10% open I can maintain the low temps.

I hope that helps,

Gene


----------



## caveman (May 15, 2010)

I have not tried it yet.  Other things on my plate.  My smoking list is very Long.

LOL!!!  Fondue!!  I have not done the cheese smoke yet.  But trust me, when I do, like everyone else here knows, you will see the QVIEW!


----------



## grampyskids (May 15, 2010)

I use the tin can/soldering iron method. I've done it my Brinkman propane and my MES. I used a can of Bushes Grilling Beans because of the can construction. I cut the lid most of the way off so that I could open or close it. Around the bottom of the can I used a bottle/can opener to put in 3 half open punctures for air intake. The 4th hole is just big enough to put a $7 soldering iron I bought from Walmart. I fill the can with either apple or alder. I smoke it for 45-60 minutes. The key to the whole process is to store it in the fridge for 2 weeks to allow the flavor to bloom. Also leave it out unwrapped on the counter for about an hour before putting it in the smoker.


----------



## scarbelly (May 15, 2010)

Here is a link to a fresh mozarella I did a while back
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86090

I also just use the A MAZE N SMOKER now that I have one - makes life real simple - In the past I took chips and made foil pouches with slits in them and used a torch to get it smokin and changed them out about every half hour - used 4-5 pouches and the cheese always came out great


----------

